# Any one use Canine Caviar?



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

My breeder just posted that this is the food they use for their show dogs. Anyone ever use it? I read online and it gets great reviews and is holistic. In a few months Boo will be ready to switch from puppy food so I am researching now.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I just started feeding mine Canine Caviar and they love it!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Which one did you buy?


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I bought Chicken & Pearl Millet and Special needs diet. Mercedes needs a lower protein that is why I bought the special needs.


----------



## tokipoki (Jun 20, 2012)

I've been feeding Teddy the Open Sky...he's done very well on it! We are just now starting our second bag of the Open Sky...I just wish that I could find it more easily near me for a more reasonable price. We also have a bag of the Chicken and Pearl Millet so I'm interested to see if he will like that just as much.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

tokipoki said:


> I've been feeding Teddy the Open Sky...he's done very well on it! We are just now starting our second bag of the Open Sky...I just wish that I could find it more easily near me for a more reasonable price. We also have a bag of the Chicken and Pearl Millet so I'm interested to see if he will like that just as much.


I found it online with free shipping and no tax. They also have auto delivery. Don't know if this is a better price than what you found. Chewy.com


----------



## tokipoki (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks! I'd love to be able to order online but most sites don't have the 4.4 pound bags of the grain-free varieties...they only carry the 12 pound bags. I think at my store where I special ordered the CC, a 4.4 pound bag of the Open Sky was nearly $20 and the Chicken and Pearl Millet was around $14...I wish that I had a FoodSaver so that I could save money buying these big bags online and vacuum seal them into smaller 4-5 pound portions...oh well!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Bailey ate Canine Caviar (chicken & pearl millet and the lab & pearl millet) when he was younger, for several months. It is a decent food and I believe they have recently changed it around and added several flavors. From what I remember, I think I saw a slight increase in tear staining when he was on this food but he otherwise did fine on it.


----------



## RileyDC (Apr 20, 2011)

I feed it and LOVE it! So does Riley...

You can check out my responses in this thread. :thumbsup:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/60-...61146-bailey-so-itchy-switch-foods-again.html


----------

